# GTR vs Exotica



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Has anyone here been persuaded away from let's say the conventional alternative; Porsche, Fcar, Lambo et cetera and been truely won over by the GTR. I am considering changing the Pork for something else and having come from a background of Rice powered shenanigans, competing with 'Rocket Ronnie' and the like back in the day; I once again feel the dark side calling. The draw for me seems the performance combined with unrivalled practicality. It's just the Gallardo is similar mular and to me is just about the perfect car. Anyone who had a similar dilemma and made the switch, I would really appreciate your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I had 996 Turbo then 997 GT3 then 997 Turbo then 997 GT2 all over a relatively short space of time...then tried the GTR and been in love with the GTR for the last three years...awesome car far less pretentious than a Porsche and much better value for money and loads of character!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Had multiple Porsches 
And Gtr is a better overall car than most of them
Ideal combo for anyone would be Gtr and gt3 
For track days IMO

I'll be keeping my Gtr but looking to add an old
3.2 carerra soon as I fancy something classic too


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I left Porsche after owning a 996 turbo which I loved. I made the mistake of having a test drive in a 35 and that was it, the Porkers fate was sealed 

I'm so in love with the 35 that I can never see me letting her go and I won't be returning to Pork any time soon.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Similar money? To get a decent (5.2) gallardo you need to spend over £100k ... The 5 litre gallardo is even slower!

For £60k you will get a 2012 gtr which will make the gallardo look stupid!

Gallardo is more for posing IMO unless you go underground and twin turbo it lol but why??

Buy a nice my10 for around 42-46 and spend some money tuning - you'll never go to another car!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> I had 996 Turbo then 997 GT3 then 997 Turbo then 997 GT2 all over a relatively short space of time...then tried the GTR and been in love with the GTR for the last three years...awesome car far less pretentious than a Porsche and much better value for money and loads of character!


Almost exactly the same for me, 996 turbo S, 996 GT2, plus a number of others, GTR has completely won me over better allround and non of the negative "rich ******" jealousy you get with other cars !


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Makes interesting reading for a current 996 turbo owner. They are still great value for money, considering good cars can be had for less than £25k. I can't help looking at GTR's though. It will take another £20k to get me in one though!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Me too, had a lovely 997 GT3 gen 1, sold it brought a new GTR & never wanted for another car, practical & huge performance envelope.

Some ****** smashed into me in July this year, result GTR total loss. I have been looking at all sorts, Porsche 991, R8 v10, Lambo, Ferrari, bentley, aston, new M6 etc etc etc

Result of all my research & trust me I spent hours trawling pistonheads & autotrader.

My new 2012 GTR is at Middlehurst now, just waiting on alloys to arrive then detail & will pickup. 

Conclusion there is nothing out there that has the performance & practicality a GTR has imo.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Kenco said:


> Makes interesting reading for a current 996 turbo owner. They are still great value for money, considering good cars can be had for less than £25k. I can't help looking at GTR's though. It will take another £20k to get me in one though!


They are good value for money but I think sub 25k for a "good" 996 that isn't 10+ years old and doesn't have 50-60k miles and that has a decent spec is a bit ambitious. You are probably looking at around £30k to get a very decent 996 apart from a handful of very well cared for oldies.

Hence unless one is in love with 996 turbos for any particular reason, it would be madness not to spend a bit over 5k more and get a '59+ GT-R with great spec (sat nav, bluetooth, hdd etc) and end up with a hugely more capable car as standard. When modified we all know the results are even greater.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow..a lot of ex-Porsche owners here it seems. I do look at Porks sometimes but nothing in the range really excites me except for the 997.2 Turbo/Turbo S which out of my budget


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Why choose have both ....


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> I had 996 Turbo then 997 GT3 then 997 Turbo then 997 GT2 all over a relatively short space of time...then tried the GTR and been in love with the GTR for the last three years...awesome car far less pretentious than a Porsche and much better value for money and loads of character!


 Surely the GT2 was quicker and more of a thrill to drive?

And agreed on alot of ex Porsche guys here.

But I can't help but think if you love the Gallardo then there's no way you can prefer the GTR... They are soo different to one another.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I had an F430 Spider and tuned C6 Z06 before the GT-R and the Nissan is a far better car than either, although I do miss the lightweight Z06 for track fun (but mine had £ thousands worth of Brembo BBK and Penske triple adjustable coilovers).

I've driven a few Gallardos and they never fail to disappoint! Worst fault is inconsistent, unpredictable 4WD handling, but the cramped pedal box, overly long gears and completely inadequate luggage space are close behind (can't even pack enough for two people for a weekend).

Three and a half years on and still no idea what could replace it. Would love to add a 458 Spider, but only in addition to, not instead of (and currently £250k short).


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Kenco said:


> Makes interesting reading for a current 996 turbo owner. They are still great value for money, considering good cars can be had for less than £25k. I can't help looking at GTR's though. It will take another £20k to get me in one though!


I agree mate the 996 turbo is an awesome tool for the money. I drove mine hard for 3 years and it was rock solid  however since buying my 35 I have never looked back :smokin:

I still do regular runs with a friend that has a very tasty 996 turbo running around 550bhp. It's an awesome machine but I still prefer the 35 :smokin:

On another note, and not really exotica, I had a modded Noble before the Porker. The porker couldn't match the thrills that thing could deliver at lower speeds but in my eyes the 35 does. 

Do it mate, you won't regret it :chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Surely the GT2 was quicker and more of a thrill to drive?
> 
> And agreed on alot of ex Porsche guys here.
> 
> But I can't help but think if you love the Gallardo then there's no way you can prefer the GTR... They are soo different to one another.


GT2 was great car and awesome in track...went to test drive the GTR as just a tyre kicking exercise...was so impressed with the GTR in wet that the GT2 was sold the next day and GTR ordered...GT2 dumps money...£140k new in 08 can pick them up now for £60k...GTR £60k new nod now worth £40k ish...GTR more practical and involved!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Woah really don't realise how many ex Porsche owners here! Another ex 996 Turbo owner, currently in an E60 M5 and eventually be back in a GTR, this time a 35!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> Woah really don't realise how many ex Porsche owners here! Another ex 996 Turbo owner, currently in an E60 M5 and eventually be back in a GTR, this time a 35!


You finally sold your Pork then?  Hows the M5? I was tempted few times with the M5 but never had the funds/guts to go for it... plenty of toys onboard too I've heard?


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

It's quite amazing, the difference in the response depending on the forum. Had the same question been asked on the 911uk forum or Pork section on PH, my sanity would have been questioned. Over here in Germany, the GTR is not regarded at all and the German car magazines pretty much do all they can to snub out any potential highlighting of the GTR's prowess over it's tuetonic rivals; therefore _ze Germans_ really do think this car is just another Primera GT.
Many thanks for all the contributions thus far gents. Good to see a refreshing open minded discussion based on a vast spectrum of car ownership experience:smokin:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Richie200 said:


> It's quite amazing, the difference in the response depending on the forum. Had the same question been asked on the 911uk forum or Pork section on PH, my sanity would have been questioned. Over here in Germany, the GTR is not regarded at all and the German car magazines pretty much do all they can to snub out any potential highlighting of the GTR's prowess over it's tuetonic rivals; therefore _ze Germans_ really do think this car is just another Primera GT.
> Many thanks for all the contributions thus far gents. Good to see a refreshing open minded discussion based on a vast spectrum of car ownership experience:smokin:


I am a member of a forum that is Porsche focused...joined when I had my GT3...mention a GTR and they want to burn me! 

GTR was Evo car of the year ahead of GT2...turn up to meetings in a Porsche and people think you are a ****...turn up in the GTR and no issue...yesterday some delivery guy asks me if that was a 350z I said yeah and went about my business knowing he was not tempted to key my car if it had been a 911


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Richie200 said:


> It's quite amazing, the difference in the response depending on the forum. Had the same question been asked on the 911uk forum or Pork section on PH, my sanity would have been questioned.


I find the Pork owners on PH very sensitive. I've asked an innocent question about 996 engine and the defence mode was activated on my arse.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> I am a member of a forum that is Porsche focused...joined when I had my GT3...mention a GTR and they want to burn me!
> 
> GTR was Evo car of the year ahead of GT2...turn up to meetings in a Porsche and people think you are a ****...turn up in the GTR and no issue...yesterday some delivery guy asks me if that was a 350z I said yeah and went about my business knowing he was not tempted to key my car if it had been a 911


Germans living close to and using the nurburgring will know about the capabilities of GTRs. I can see how patriotism and wanting to support the domestic car manufacturers makes them biased though. I think 996 and 997 turbos are superb even though I have never owned those cars (have been lucky enough to drive them though). With an unbiased hat on, I prefer the GTR even though I accept the interior is worse. Aside from that I think the GTR is the best all-round sportscar in the world right now (and please I hope noone mentions the panamera, it looks like a doorstop).


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yup sold 911 and took the m5 as part ex, it's a fantastic car I love it! Wasn't expecting me to like it so much, I'm actually going to be keeping this a while I think and not look at getting a GTR yet. The V10 sound amazing and love how comfortable it is and civilised, did I mention the noise ! Only issue is fuel, it liks to drink and is the worst car I have had on fuel but that noise makes up for it! Loads it toys yes, the heads up display is great though you can only see it at a certain position, I prefer to sit lower than I am now but can't see the HUD then. 
Saw a few GTR's last night, made me think twice about if I want to keep the M5 but once I got back into it and pressed the M button, reminded me why I love it so much!


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Not really exotic but came from a 300 bhp lotus exige and was concerned gtr was just a bit too heavy so tried a few 911 turbos liked them but just felt the gtrs handling was so much more tactile and dare I say it agile. It still astounds me every time I drive it


----------



## AL0481 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have driven a 997 Turbo (I currently have a 2010 R35) and the difference between the cars is not huge although make no mistake I think the GTR is better. The Porsche has a better interior and, as I live in London, I found it more easier to park and navigate through traffic. The GTR is astonishing in how it disguises its weight, is the better point to point car (probably one of the best in the world on UK roads) and is a better trackday weapon!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> Yup sold 911 and took the m5 as part ex, it's a fantastic car I love it! Wasn't expecting me to like it so much, I'm actually going to be keeping this a while I think and not look at getting a GTR yet. The V10 sound amazing and love how comfortable it is and civilised, did I mention the noise ! Only issue is fuel, it liks to drink and is the worst car I have had on fuel but that noise makes up for it! Loads it toys yes, the heads up display is great though you can only see it at a certain position, I prefer to sit lower than I am now but can't see the HUD then.
> Saw a few GTR's last night, made me think twice about if I want to keep the M5 but once I got back into it and pressed the M button, reminded me why I love it so much!


Sounds awesome mate ! In for the review if you are up for it  How's the brakes on the M5 by the way? I've read they have some problem keeping all that horsepower under control


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry might be being thick but in for review? My brakes are great though I haven't pushed the car on any twistys yet, it's got new brakes just before I got it and tyres, so far so good, though have seen the traction light come on when coming out of work car park, actually is a private road with a slight right kink, with a good amount of throttle as it was a Friday . Andrew186 has seen the car last meet, met up with him briefly and Jags has seen it as well, no doubt be at some West Mids meets soon, keep the people asking me how am I GTR rep without a GTR lol


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Yup sold 911 and took the m5 as part ex, it's a fantastic car I love it! Wasn't expecting me to like it so much, I'm actually going to be keeping this a while I think and not look at getting a GTR yet. The V10 sound amazing and love how comfortable it is and civilised, did I mention the noise ! Only issue is fuel, it liks to drink and is the worst car I have had on fuel but that noise makes up for it! Loads it toys yes, the heads up display is great though you can only see it at a certain position, I prefer to sit lower than I am now but can't see the HUD then.
> Saw a few GTR's last night, made me think twice about if I want to keep the M5 but once I got back into it and pressed the M button, reminded me why I love it so much!


Jap,
You can actually adjust the heads up display, on the E60 M5. There is an adjustment behind the I Drive screen, mine was set far too low, so i adjusted it, to its highest setting, regards, SIMON.


----------



## mergoogtr (Aug 27, 2012)

JapFreak786 said:


> Woah really don't realise how many ex Porsche owners here! Another ex 996 Turbo owner, currently in an E60 M5 and eventually be back in a GTR, this time a 35!


Me too, E60 M5, up for sale, Grey R35 for me..


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> Woah really don't realise how many ex Porsche owners here! Another ex 996 Turbo owner, currently in an E60 M5 and eventually be back in a GTR, this time a 35!


I did mention this months ago, the GTR is a car aimed for the mainstream market for those men aged 39 - 60 years of age range where they would normally be driving a 911, M3 or a Corvette.

Expect frequent chop and changing between these types of cars at the nearest suburban driveway near you.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Well I'm 25 so don't fit in that category . Just shows we all have great taste, before you mention Porks etc, we are here for GTR's, IMO all types of them


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

If your a porker owner what do you do when you want to upgrade. 
new 911 might be very good (when it comes out) but for a smiler price you can get a mp4-12-c ?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Emil, I had an M5 Touring alongside my first GTR. I sold it last year once it was out of warranty because I wasn't convinced the gearbox would last ! Changing up at 8,000+ revs was a lot of fun but you needed a neck brace to cope as it engaged the next gear.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Another Porsche owner here - Gen 2 GT3 RS. I also have a Gallardo. I would say the Porsche is definitely a better drivers' car than the GTR and whilst I have a Gen 1 Gallardo, the LP560 is also a very good, and very quick car.

I love the GTR, but compared to the 911 it does too much for you, and compared to the Gallardo (with ESP on!), it's inconsistent and I always seem to be fighting/correcting what it wants to do. Maybe I have not figured out how to drive it properly!

Of the 3, the GT3 is the keeper.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fred said:


> Another Porsche owner here - Gen 2 GT3 RS. I also have a Gallardo. I would say the Porsche is definitely a better drivers' car than the GTR and whilst I have a Gen 1 Gallardo, the LP560 is also a very good, and very quick car.
> 
> I love the GTR, but compared to the 911 it does too much for you, and compared to the Gallardo (with ESP on!), it's inconsistent and I always seem to be fighting/correcting what it wants to do. Maybe I have not figured out how to drive it properly!
> 
> Of the 3, the GT3 is the keeper.


Try it in R mode or where safe, e.g. dry track with run off, with VDC Off. Totally different car. Won't ever be as interactive as the GT3 RS, but should easily be better handling than a 1st gen Gallardo which I've always found unpredictable on the limit.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Try it in R mode or where safe, e.g. dry track with run off, with VDC Off. Totally different car. Won't ever be as interactive as the GT3 RS, but should easily be better handling than a 1st gen Gallardo which I've always found unpredictable on the limit.


Will give it a bash


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

besty said:


> Emil, I had an M5 Touring alongside my first GTR. I sold it last year once it was out of warranty because I wasn't convinced the gearbox would last ! Changing up at 8,000+ revs was a lot of fun but you needed a neck brace to cope as it engaged the next gear.


Ah yes you sure do! As you had both at the same time how do they compare in your eyes?


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Aug 3, 2011)

gtrsam said:


> Why choose have both ....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AndyGAMP3 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've got a few cars but the GTR is properly fast all of the time. Some of the others you need to work at, but the GTR just defies its bulk, and takes off down country roads with Exige like agility, and clearly outrageous acceleration. 

Of all the cars I've owned I reckon its the one I spend most time fearing for my license.

Build quality is also on a different planet to any Fcar I've owned thankfully!

Prefer my GT3 on track though, but I do like going sideways.


----------



## W13NTD (Aug 4, 2012)

glad this post came up as i was just looking at geeting a porka.....I smashed my r35 couple of weeks back..was going to get another one but not in a bad way its just not an exciting drive. Yeh the speeds there the handlings there and breaks....but to me it just dosnt WOW me....I have had evos and scoobys in the past and they are a drivers car but maby i was expecting too much from the GTR. I have been looking at 966 Turbos any reviews would be good


----------



## AndyGAMP3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Not a fan of Porsche Turbos at all. Dont like the clutch, gear change etc especially compared to the GT3, not steering feel. 

One of my mates bought the 997 Turbo and i thought i might switch the GT3 for one as i have a young daughter at the Gt3 has no rear seats, but although rapid, just nothing like as special to drive.

R35 can feel like its doing a lot for you, so understand where you are coming from, and too me that was how the Porsche Turbo felt - shame as when they made the GT3 they really did make something special, and if you take liberties with it, it will remind you that you are being a muppet which i like!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

W13NTD have you done a driver training day in the GT-R?
I spent a day with Colin from CAT at Millbrook and learned a lot about getting the best driving experience from the car. Previously it felt almost too refined and easy at times, but it really has a different character underneath.

I'll do another day next year too as I'm nowhere near what the car is capable of, although I do appreciate its subtleties much more.

Protegimus


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

It's funny how many people say they feel the 35 is doing things for you. Obviously this is a very subjective matter so every one is different. However for me personally I find it very different. If you really push on the 35 is a lot of fun, and I don't just mean at warp factor 10 lol. 

I owned a lightly modified Noble for 3 years which I ensured was driven how it was intended for  now that obviously had no driver aids at all including no abs :runaway: she was a lot of fun. However I can honestly say that I have found the 35 to be just as entertaining. She can be nimble as you like and waggle her tail all day long when it's safe to do so  I personally love it and find it a real interactive experience, especially in the wet  in fact I actually feel ill never let her go.

Again just my thoughts. But then I loved the porker too. Not quite as good at low speeds but again it could be quite playful when the situation allowed


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm with saucy boy came from an exige and find the gtr just as much fun. Not quite as immediate but equally rewarding and a damn site faster!


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

I've always bought Porsches from new changing every 2-3 years. Most recently a 997 tt. I always thought they were the best answer to my specific needs ie generally a everyday transport albeit for relatively low mileages (5k max per year) yet offer huge performance when I feel like it. I can say however that up to now i wouldn't swap the gtr for anything else. Yes there are things that irrate me greatly ( mainly strange mechanical noises and some poor interior quality ) compared to the Porsches but the upside of offering even more performance and fun easily outweigh these things for me. Add to that the potential to continually upgrade your car and I can see me keeping this car for many years rather than wanting to change every couple of years as I have with Porsches which I think speaks for itself. If you are "stepping down" in terms of marques you will be dissatisfied with the service from Nissan and will not like some of the cheap bits or lower refinement around town but if you like playing a bit these things will soon be forgotten in my experience...!


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Many thanks for all your input guys, it seems there really is no substitute to an R35, according to the responses in this thread. I'm a little concerned regarding the bellhousing issue but other than that, it really seems all the internet tranny fears seem to be somewhat blown out of proportion. Off to the classifieds...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Richie200 said:


> Many thanks for all your input guys, it seems there really is no substitute to an R35, according to the responses in this thread. I'm a little concerned regarding the bellhousing issue but other than that, it really seems all the internet tranny fears seem to be somewhat blown out of proportion. Off to the classifieds...


Bell housing can be fixed relatively cheaply by Litchfields if needed so nothing to worry about. And i've found the best way to avoid internet trannies is to stop visiting those dodgy porn sites!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> And i've found the best way to avoid internet trannies is to stop visiting those dodgy porn sites!


lol! :chuckle:


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Never had a R35 but purchased a 700hp 996 turbo few days ago, i do love the boost coming on strong through its Tubi exhaust at 3k instead of 6 to 7k in my previous GTR!

Apparently in the US its ok to run 900hp on stock engines and gearboxes!

Cool vid..

Porsche Turbo S DMS Tune vs 650hp Nissan R35 GTR SVM 650R @ Vmax Hammer - YouTube


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Never had a R35 but purchased a 700hp 996 turbo few days ago, i do love the boost coming on strong through its Tubi exhaust at 3k instead of 6 to 7k in my previous GTR!
> 
> Apparently in the US its ok to run 900hp on stock engines and gearboxes!
> 
> ...


That is why on Nagtroc you get warranty problems with overpowered cars. for a 900hp conversion you need to spend about 20-30 grand to get a proper 900hp running. all the gearbox parts and labour would be a crazy one.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Never had a R35 but purchased a 700hp 996 turbo few days ago, i do love the boost coming on strong through its Tubi exhaust at 3k instead of 6 to 7k in my previous GTR!
> 
> Apparently in the US its ok to run 900hp on stock engines and gearboxes!
> 
> ...


wow...GTR got hammered... pretty slow for a 650bhp car?


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Richie200 said:


> Many thanks for all your input guys, it seems there really is no substitute to an R35, according to the responses in this thread. I'm a little concerned regarding the bellhousing issue but other than that, it really seems all the internet tranny fears seem to be somewhat blown out of proportion. Off to the classifieds...


Richie,

Just a reference point for you. I'm fortunate in having a decent fleet of cars day to day, as well as being a founder member of Ecurie25.

The fleet is this

Audi Ur-Quattro
Elise S1
Z4M roadster
X5 4.8i
Noble M400

And the list of Ecurie cars I've spent considerable time in over the last few years looks like this (well, all the memorable ones)

F360
Gallardo 1
Gallardo 2 (Coupe & Spyder)
DB9
R8
F430 (Coupe and Spyder)
Bentley Conti GT Convertible Mulliner
Quattroporte
DB-S
XK-R convertible
Maser GT-S
Vantage V8 (yuck)
911 GT3
GT-R (stock and 650bhp)
R8 V10
MP4-12C
DB9 Volante

And what was the recent fleet addition? Yep, R35.

Nuff said for me


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Joust said:


> Richie,
> 
> Just a reference point for you. I'm fortunate in having a decent fleet of cars day to day, as well as being a founder member of Ecurie25.
> 
> ...




Is the Ecurie25 still about £12k a year?


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

TREG said:


> Is the Ecurie25 still about £12k a year?


It now really depends, as there are quite a few options and you can 'top up'.

"V12" is indeed £12k (as the name suggests).

If you join, mention me as I get referral points


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Joust said:


> Richie,
> 
> Just a reference point for you. I'm fortunate in having a decent fleet of cars day to day, as well as being a founder member of Ecurie25.
> 
> ...


 Bill gates is that you?

On a serious note though is the V8 Vantage really that bad?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> On a serious note though is the V8 Vantage really that bad?


Yes! They feel slow due to the weight, wallow like a ship in a storm, brakes over heat, some poor design features such as when the steering column is completely forward the key is trapped, fuel filler cap switch is difficult to reach and don't get me started on the handbrake design as it will realy get my blood pressure raised. :runaway:


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Never had a R35 but purchased a 700hp 996 turbo few days ago, i do love the boost coming on strong through its Tubi exhaust at 3k instead of 6 to 7k in my previous GTR!
> 
> Apparently in the US its ok to run 900hp on stock engines and gearboxes!
> 
> ...


Performance wise the 911TT's are hard to beat. Especially when your talking about a modified 911.

The ££ per bhp is a little lower on the porsche, but the GTR is alot faster from a launch when it is using LC.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Bill gates is that you?
> On a serious note though is the V8 Vantage really that bad?


 That is the benefit of Ecurie, you get to drive loads of cars for peanuts per year.

V8 Vantage is appalling. The interior is terribly low rent (Volvo parts all over the shop) and given I like a bit of go when I press the loud button, it's a terrible dissapointment as it is just pig slow, not just 0-60, but in the mid gears 30-90 where it really matters.

Throw in a very poor suspension setup and incredibly vague feeling and it was the one car that I actually left outside the house on Sunday on the weekend I had it and drove one of the fleet instead....

J


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Joust said:


> That is the benefit of Ecurie, you get to drive loads of cars for peanuts per year.
> 
> V8 Vantage is appalling. The interior is terribly low rent (Volvo parts all over the shop) and given I like a bit of go when I press the loud button, it's a terrible dissapointment as it is just pig slow, not just 0-60, but in the mid gears 30-90 where it really matters.
> 
> ...


Well that's my idea of getting the V8V out of the window


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Well that's my idea of getting the V8V out of the window


I have driven the VantageS.... I didnt think it was that bad. It depends on your reasons for buying.... if its performance reasons, then dont bother, as Joust says. If you are looking for a good looking car that makes a good noise and depreciate likes a stone, then the V8V could be for you 

Admittedly, the suspension was not fantastic and the paddle shift was bad (worse in the standard vantage), but it made one hell of a noise


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

grahamc said:


> I have driven the VantageS.... I didnt think it was that bad. It depends on your reasons for buying.... if its performance reasons, then dont bother, as Joust says. If you are looking for a good looking car that makes a good noise and depreciate likes a stone, then the V8V could be for you
> 
> Admittedly, the suspension was not fantastic and the paddle shift was bad (worse in the standard vantage), but it made one hell of a noise


Well if it's just for the noise I'm perfectly happy with the GTR as it is 

The other negatives though would only mean one thing... "I'm out..."


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Had a thrash of a V8 Vantage N400 Nurburg edition around OP and was utterly unimpressed. Awful semi auto gearbox which made me feel sick after 10 mins. Terribly notchy when changing gears it actually felt like there was a midget under the dash changing gears very slowly after I pulled the paddle.

Also had a ridiculous central dash cover in polished aluminium (a la bentley) which blinded me every time there was the slightest bit of sunlight.
Add in the underpowered engine and vaque wallowy steering, not my cup of tea at all.

I was rather happy to get back into the GTR afterwards.

Does make a lovely sound though....


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Well that's my idea of getting the V8V out of the window


V12 version is meant to be much better, but V8 - give it a miss.


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

sw20GTS said:


> wow...GTR got hammered... pretty slow for a 650bhp car?


I wouldnt say the GTR was slow, just that the 996 was fast


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> wow...GTR got hammered... pretty slow for a 650bhp car?


What? The Porsche has 650 and is 150kgs lighter......the SVM 650 conversion actually runs around 620bhp max unless you are running race fuel....so less HP and more weight = slower car...... no surprise there.....


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

christer said:


> What? The Porsche has 650 and is 150kgs lighter......the SVM 650 conversion actually runs around 620bhp max unless you are running race fuel....so less HP and more weight = slower car...... no surprise there.....




A DMS remap and exhaust system on a 997 doesn't get you anywhere near 650hp.

More like 580-600 at the very most. The stock turbo's won't cut any more

911TT's are damn quick cars when modified and driven well.
it's just not a car that a lot of people take as far as they do with GTR's, or drive them as well 


That 997 gave the SVM 750r a good run as well.

http://youtu.be/U5jxVf4uOAI


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

R4LLY said:


> A DMS remap and exhaust system on a 997 doesn't get you anywhere near 650hp.
> 
> More like 580-600 at the very most. The stock turbo's won't cut any more
> 
> ...


Do you know Andy R4LLY?

Cool vid btw!


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh man, I'm in mental torture deciding what to get. I had to sell my gtr after only 4 months in 09 due to the world collapsing on its arse. I'm now in a position to get another gtr and I see this : Porsche 997 Turbo - Modified :: Porsche 911 :: Porsche for Sale :: JZM Porsche

Really want a gt3 but I must use my car daily and although my heart tells me gt3 all the time my head tells me gtr or 997 tt.

The gtr is an amazing car and no matter how many times I think I should get a porker I just can't get the gtr out of my mind

That 997 tt at jzm must be weapon though but I have the feeling it might just go bang anytime:bawling:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bigfra said:


> Oh man, I'm in mental torture deciding what to get. I had to sell my gtr after only 4 months in 09 due to the world collapsing on its arse. I'm now in a position to get another gtr and I see this : Porsche 997 Turbo - Modified :: Porsche 911 :: Porsche for Sale :: JZM Porsche
> 
> Really want a gt3 but I must use my car daily and although my heart tells me gt3 all the time my head tells me gtr or 997 tt.
> 
> ...


DMS are pretty good at mapping and conversions. Plus that's a manual! Very tempting. If it was PDK, I wouldn't bother, but a manual with 640hp would be fantastic.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> DMS are pretty good at mapping and conversions. Plus that's a manual! Very tempting. If it was PDK, I wouldn't bother, but a manual with 640hp would be fantastic.


Wonder if they would offer a warranty?? Already gave them a call earlier today and I'm waiting for someone to call me back. In the end it's still an 07 car and I could get an 11 plate gtr soon for that money!

David, if I remember right you and I got our gtr's right about the same time. Glad and impressed you still have it and I saw it in evo the other month and it's looking superb


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bigfra said:


> Wonder if they would offer a warranty?? Already gave them a call earlier today and I'm waiting for someone to call me back. In the end it's still an 07 car and I could get an 11 plate gtr soon for that money!
> 
> David, if I remember right you and I got our gtr's right about the same time. Glad and impressed you still have it and I saw it in evo the other month and it's looking superb


Delivered on launch day, April 9th 2009! Yep, as I wrote in this month's Buying Guide, the best car I've ever owned, and by a large margin.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Do you know Andy R4LLY?
> 
> Cool vid btw!


Hey bud

Yeah know him from when he had the Supra before.
That thing was nuts as well 

How you finding the car? 

I'm running around 640 in mine and its pretty fun. Another 100 or so hp and I'll be content I think! Lol


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

bigfra said:


> Oh man, I'm in mental torture deciding what to get. I had to sell my gtr after only 4 months in 09 due to the world collapsing on its arse. I'm now in a position to get another gtr and I see this : Porsche 997 Turbo - Modified :: Porsche 911 :: Porsche for Sale :: JZM Porsche
> 
> Really want a gt3 but I must use my car daily and although my heart tells me gt3 all the time my head tells me gtr or 997 tt.
> 
> ...


The stock 997 Turbo block can take around 800hp on pump fuel without issue.
640bhp is bullet proof on those cars.
Mine has been running that power for the past 4 years without any major issues.

It would be a real weapon at that power


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

bigfra said:


> Oh man, I'm in mental torture deciding what to get.
> That 997 tt at jzm must be weapon though but I have the feeling it might just go bang anytime:bawling:


As i posted earlier in this thread, standard engines and gearboxes are able to withstand 900whp so no chance of going bang!

Its only after 900 that you maybe need to uprate the rods!

My last two big hp GTR'S went bang in a few days, the 700hp manual porka i have just purchased with 94k is as strong as anything and utterly addictive!

0 to 60 in under 3 secs, 60 to 130 in 5.8, 212 top end..


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

R4LLY said:


> The stock 997 Turbo block can take around 800hp on pump fuel without issue.
> 640bhp is bullet proof on those cars.
> Mine has been running that power for the past 4 years without any major issues.
> 
> It would be a real weapon at that power


Your supposed to be talking me in to the gtr on this forum :chuckle:

I really like it too be honest but the image thing also plays a part in my decision on cars. Not too sure I my customers would be happy with me pulling up in the Porsche


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

gtr R33 lee said:


> As i posted earlier in this thread, standard engines and gearboxes are able to withstand 900whp so no chance of going bang!
> 
> Its only after 900 that you maybe need to uprate the rods!
> 
> ...


Oh man, decisions decisions:thumbsup:


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

R4LLY said:


> Hey bud
> 
> Yeah know him from when he had the Supra before.
> That thing was nuts as well
> ...


You beat me to it re the going bang issue lol, US are stating 900 whp before uprating the rods!!

Yea its going brilliant, i love it, such a tool!

Although oils just been changed when the mods were done i wanted another oil change for peace of mind, im fussy like that, my local Porsche specialist said 2 hours to do an oil change @£120, i said really, he said yea because of taking things off to do the change, things didnt ring true so i looked on the net, it took me 20 mins the robbing ***ers!, and no taking anything off!, its just 4 drain plugs and use new crush washers!


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

bigfra said:


> Your supposed to be talking me in to the gtr on this forum :chuckle:
> 
> I really like it too be honest but the image thing also plays a part in my decision on cars. Not too sure I my customers would be happy with me pulling up in the Porsche


May sound strange but i purchased my 996 tt based on its bhp as im not really into Porsche's although when i saw the car in the flesh i thought mmm thats really nice lol


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

gtr R33 lee said:


> May sound strange but i purchased my 996 tt based on its bhp as im not really into Porsche's although when i saw the car in the flesh i thought mmm thats really nice lol


I like the look of the gt3 more than the turbo too be honest. The wife wants me to get the turbo over the gtr. I can't quite believe she has an opinion on it as she normally just shrugs her shoulders and says she doesn't care:chuckle:


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

bigfra said:


> I like the look of the gt3 more than the turbo too be honest. The wife wants me to get the turbo over the gtr. I can't quite believe she has an opinion on it as she normally just shrugs her shoulders and says she doesn't care:chuckle:


Well your wife has taste lol


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

ive driven a murciallago, gt2 and gtr 35 on track before but have never owned any of them lol.

after a very spirited drive in all 3 i said to my mrs 'im gonna get me one of those gtr's one day' that was almost 3 years ago as i couldnt afford one then.

now ive just bought jims 35 this week 

without blowing my own trumpet ive done a lot on the track in the past and the 35 was the best all round car i had ever driven and that was straight from the crate, the power delivery and handling were simply superb and far better than the much more exotic murciallago.

to be fair to the porker gt2 it was probably a faster track car (with a good driver behind the wheel) but i found the gtr to be similar on power but easier for me to handle......so in the end not a great deal to choose between those 2, but in terms of money and bang for buck the gtr wins hands down all the way home with a big grin on your mush lol


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had two GTR's and swapped last March into 991C2S

Much prefer the 991 but then I've become an old fart and appreciate the excellent ride and lack of tyre roar (versus GTR).

The 991 nearly as fast in real life because gear box kick down so much better than GTR. At any speed and any gear you simply floor the throttle and get max acceleration. GTR always frustrated with tardy downshifts via the paddles, especially at junctions.

The 991 sounds better, feels more compact. 

The GTR has better seats, better equiped and much better cruise control - the 991's is dire

And of course cheaper and on the right road sensationally fast. However re real world overtaking situations not much between them


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

PSC said:


> I've had two GTR's and swapped last March into 991C2S
> 
> Much prefer the 991 but then I've become an old fart and appreciate the excellent ride and lack of tyre roar (versus GTR).
> 
> ...


Unless of course you had a modded Porsche, i wouldnt of purchased mine if it was standard


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Try it in R mode or where safe, e.g. dry track with run off, with VDC Off. Totally different car. Won't ever be as interactive as the GT3 RS, but should easily be better handling than a 1st gen Gallardo which I've always found unpredictable on the limit.


David, just to follow up on this. My experience is that an LP560 is quicker than the GTR, certainly in a straight line, and is also easier in the corners. I know your experience is different, but I thought this was an interesting video GT-R vs GT3 + Gallardo + 997 Turbo -Track Battle & Mega Test - Best Motoring International - YouTube


----------

